# Canyon Roadlite Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger



## Hardy72 (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die Tage ein Canyon Roadlite Al Sl 8.0 gekauft.
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fitness/roadlite/roadlite-sl-8-0.html
Das Rad ist als Pendlerrad ins Büro gedacht und für etwas längere Ausfahrten in der Freizeit. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Schutzblechen und einem Gepäckträger die ans Rad passen. Und ch möchte mir dann gern eine Tadche an den Gepäckträger hängen .Das scheint ja u.a wegen der Scheibenbremse nicht so einfach zu sein.
In der Mitte der Gabeln sind Gewinde, dort kann man wohl Streben von Schutzblechen fest machen. Hat jemand Euch ein Roadlite entsprechend nachgerüstet  kann mir helfen .
Welche Bleche und welcher Trägee pssen hne große Probleme ans Rad ?
Besten Dank
Hardy


----------



## fleischy (2. März 2019)

Servus,

also ich habe ein CANYON Roadlite AL 8.0 von 2017 und habe mir im Herbst 2018 die SKS Bluemels Matt 35 an das Rad gebaut, weil mir mit den G-One Speed Reifen die Sauerei auf die Arbeit bei Nässe doch zu groß war. Einen Gepäckträger habe ich aber nicht...

Grundsätzlich sind die Bluemels mit dem Roadlite kompatibel, bei meiner Rahmengröße XL war es aber schon knapp (die Streben von SKS sind fast zu kurz, war aber noch hinzubekommen). Die erste Montage von den Schutzblechen ist eine Bastelei (Streben biegen und kürzen, dann mit 4 Händen gleichzeitig justieren, usw.). Das habe ich allerdings erwartet, da das ja universale Schutzbleche sind und für alle Rahmengrößen und verschiedene Haltepunkte passen sollen. Die Mühe war es aber meiner Meinung nach wert, die Schutzwirkung der Bluemels  ist gut und es klappert nichts. 

Wenn du unbedingt einen Gepäckträger willst, musst du dir vielleicht mal das Modell anschauen, welches Canyon an dem Commuter verbaut. Die Haltepunkte könnte dem des Roadlite entsprechen... 

BG
fleischy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoGravity (2. März 2019)

Ich habe bei meinem Roadlite 6.0 von 2017 die Wingee von Herkelmann montiert.





https://www.herkelmannbikes.com/shop/wingee/wingee-w40-r346-28-zoll/#cc-m-product-13172461022

Montage ist etwas fummelig dafür sieht es danach recht elegant aus. Der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers endet knapp vor dem Schutzblech, 1-fach habe ich daher schon in Erwägung gezogen. Mit dem aktuell montierten Schwalbe X-One Speed in 33 wird es unter dem Schutzblech schon recht knapp.


----------



## larsen040 (17. März 2019)

NoGravity schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Roadlite 6.0 von 2017 die Wingee von Herkelmann montiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i

Moin moin. Habe mir ebenfalls das Roadlite SL 8.0 in der 2019er Version geholt. 
Sind an deiner Version aus 2017 hinten an der Achse M noch Aufnahmemöglichkeiten für den Gepäckträger? Und könntest du vielleicht noch einmal detailliert Fotos von deinem Bike und der Befestigung des Wingee an deinem Bike hier reinstellen? Das wäre eine riesen Hilfe. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Beste Grüße, Larsen


----------



## larsen040 (18. März 2019)

Hardy72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir die Tage ein Canyon Roadlite Al Sl 8.0 gekauft.
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fitness/roadlite/roadlite-sl-8-0.html
> Das Rad ist als Pendlerrad ins Büro gedacht und für etwas längere Ausfahrten in der Freizeit. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Schutzblechen und einem Gepäckträger die ans Rad passen. Und ch möchte mir dann gern eine Tadche an den Gepäckträger hängen .Das scheint ja u.a wegen der Scheibenbremse nicht so einfach zu sein.
> ...



Moin Hardy!
Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Wenn ja, magst sie hier vielleicht reinstellen?
Beste Grüße, Larsen


----------



## NoGravity (24. März 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen zur Befestigung:




Gabel oben 




Gabel unten




Sattelrohr (Schraube von der Innenseite des Schutzblechs (Loch gebohrt), mit den Muttern habe ich den Abstand reguliert)




Sitzstrebe




Ausfallende


----------



## ujn (25. Mai 2019)

Hardy72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir die Tage ein Canyon Roadlite Al Sl 8.0 gekauft.
> https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fitness/roadlite/roadlite-sl-8-0.html
> Das Rad ist als Pendlerrad ins Büro gedacht und für etwas längere Ausfahrten in der Freizeit. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Schutzblechen und einem Gepäckträger die ans Rad passen. Und ch möchte mir dann gern eine Tadche an den Gepäckträger hängen .Das scheint ja u.a wegen der Scheibenbremse nicht so einfach zu sein.
> ...



und was ist es geworden? Wie sieht es aus? Bin neugierig


----------



## tjdomsalla (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
mit meinem Roadlite:ON stehe ich nun vor der gleichen Frage. Die Lösung von NoGravity für sein Roadlite 6.0 fällt aus, da die Gabel bei den neuen Roadlites keine Mittelbohrung (für Bremsen o. ä.) besitzen. Auch ist der Mittelsteg im Hinterradbereich weggefallen. Auch eine Nachfrage bei Herkelmann bestätigte den Verdacht, dass die Bleche nicht passen.
Als Gepäckträger hatte ich eigentlich meine Tailfin-Lösung gedacht, doch auch hier muss erst einmal gepasst werden, da dazu eine beidseitig durchgehende Radachse nötig ist. Doch die Blende auf der Antriebsseite verhindert dies. 

Hrmpfh!

Schönen Gruß,
  TJ


----------



## Romez (7. April 2021)

Moin Leute,
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Roadlite Al Sl 8.0 gekauft. Ich bin mir beim Jahrgang etwas unsicher 19/20. 
ich kann euch die SKS Speedrocker empfehlen! Halten super, sehen gut aus!

Ich suche aktuell auch nach einem Gepäckträger da ich eine Bikepacking tour plane! Falls ihr was neues wisst sagt bescheid. Ich schaue mir jetzt auch mal die Träger für die Sattelstütze an. Wobei meine ais Carbon ist und ich nicht ganz weiss ob es gut wäre da ~ 25kilo dranzuhängen.


----------



## Gravel_Alex (25. August 2021)

Also ich nutze an meinem Roadlite als Gepäckträger das Thule Tour-Rack. Das wird ohne Schrauben montiert. Damit habe ich schon den gesamten Elberadweg befahren und die Alpen überquert. Dabei waren immer die beiden 13l Taschen und ein Zelt hinten drauf. Den Schraubenschlüssel und Entriegelungsschlüssel sollte man aber mitnehmen, da sich das Ding bei sehr viel Kopfsteinpflaster auch mal bisschen lösen kann. Ist aber ne gute funktionale Lösung.


----------



## GhostKA (12. September 2022)

tjdomsalla schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit meinem Roadlite:ON stehe ich nun vor der gleichen Frage. Die Lösung von NoGravity für sein Roadlite 6.0 fällt aus, da die Gabel bei den neuen Roadlites keine Mittelbohrung (für Bremsen o. ä.) besitzen. Auch ist der Mittelsteg im Hinterradbereich weggefallen. Auch eine Nachfrage bei Herkelmann bestätigte den Verdacht, dass die Bleche nicht passen.
> Als Gepäckträger hatte ich eigentlich meine Tailfin-Lösung gedacht, doch auch hier muss erst einmal gepasst werden, da dazu eine beidseitig durchgehende Radachse nötig ist. Doch die Blende auf der Antriebsseite verhindert dies.
> 
> ...


He, habe ebenso eine Roadlite ON erworben. Hast du eine Lösung für eine Träger gefunden? Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjdomsalla (12. September 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> He, habe ebenso eine Roadlite ON erworben. Hast du eine Lösung für eine Träger gefunden? Danke und Gruß


Nachdem ich den Thule Tour Rack wieder heruntergeschmissen habe (zu wackelig), ist nun ein *Topeak TetraRack M2 Rear Mountainbike *Gepäckträger montiert. Und ich bin zufrieden.

Schönen Gruß,
  TJ


----------

